# Dubstep Fans



## Sedition (Jul 27, 2009)

I'd expect RIU to have a fairly devoted following, or at least I'm hoping so!
Been a big fan of the dubb vibes for ages now, nothing beats the deep, grimey basslines or, conversely, the chilled, haunting vibes from the likes of Burial. 
Imo there's no gigs better than a dubstep gig, such an amazing sense of unity amongst all the heads, good company makes for good times!
Anyone else?
Big up! Bless.


----------



## anhedonia (Jul 29, 2009)

Been listening to lots of dub raggae lately. King tubby, scientist, lee perry. Theres some pretty cool playlists on youtube. Some friends of mine are really into dubstep they play it whenever they come over to my house. Custard chucker by caspa is sick.


----------



## Sedition (Aug 4, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> Been listening to lots of dub raggae lately. King tubby, scientist, lee perry. Theres some pretty cool playlists on youtube. Some friends of mine are really into dubstep they play it whenever they come over to my house. Custard chucker by caspa is sick.


Even just Dub is fucking sick! Ahh yeah, Custard Chucker is a fucking dope tune. How can you not love the deep sub-bass wobbles ripping through you when your firing one? Beats me..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2009)

wob wob wob wob wob wob wob wob wob wob wob wob wob wob wob wob wob wob

[youtube]dWQukgO1X6c&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]


----------



## Sedition (Aug 4, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> wob wob wob wob wob wob wob wob wob wob wob wob wob wob wob wob wob wob
> 
> [youtube]dWQukgO1X6c&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]


Well played sir, well played! We're gonna get along just fine... 

Big up!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2009)

hahah i can see it...

Mr West will be along to join the party shortly.......... loves a bit of dubstep that man does.


----------



## Sedition (Aug 4, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah i can see it...
> 
> Mr West will be along to join the party shortly.......... loves a bit of dubstep that man does.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzRaYFCZpPo

Fucked if I know how to embed youtube links, no doubt you will have heard this stonker... I could talk this shit all day, ohhh!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2009)

well its a bit tricky but once you get the hang of it its a doddle,

type [.y.o.u.t.u.b.e.] [./.y.o.u.t.u.b.e.] without the dots 

then go to youtube and the bit on the right where it says embed, copy n paste it

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/*MzRaYFCZpPo&hl=en&fs=1&"*></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MzRaYFCZpPo&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

and the only bit you need is MzRaYFCZpPo&hl=en&fs=1&" 

put it between the two youtube bits in []'s n roberts your fathers brother!

oh n TUUUUUUNE haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2009)

[youtube]h0CyIcORMyo&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]

makes me larf


----------



## Sedition (Aug 4, 2009)

[youtube]U-ZzacTEFiQ&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]
Thanks a bunch bro! Been a while since I've heard Mr.Chips, Rusko knows how to fuckin slam the sub-bass huh?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2009)

faaaarkin rights he does i dont really like the softer end of dubstep rusko n caspa are about it for me really, tho ill listen to new stuff im generally dissapointed.

ive been looking for a new hobby n i reckon once ive cracked how to work reason i can make wickid dubstep.... project for the cold winter months


----------



## Sedition (Aug 4, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> faaaarkin rights he does i dont really like the softer end of dubstep rusko n caspa are about it for me really, tho ill listen to new stuff im generally dissapointed.
> 
> ive been looking for a new hobby n i reckon once ive cracked how to work reason i can make wickid dubstep.... project for the cold winter months


Ahh for sure, I've got someone else you may want to try then... Heard of Nero? They slam Dubstep/Drum N Bass/ Halfstep... here's one of their dubb tracks you might be into..
[youtube]Oes2c3i0Ddw&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]
I've been trying to make some of my own shit on Ableton lately, started off in FruityLoops but in my opinion it's way too generic to make dubstep with. If you're really keen to make a go of making your own tracks then I reccomend joining dubstepforum, they're a fucking good bunch of people and have helped me a lot while I've been trying some new shit 
Hope you're feelin that tune!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2009)

nah not heard them but the bass is heavy nuff for me ~! thanks for the headsup on the dubstep forum ill have a deeks at it. theres deffo a market for heavy ass dub thats just being catered to by a minority of peeps


----------



## Sedition (Aug 4, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nah not heard them but the bass is heavy nuff for me ~! thanks for the headsup on the dubstep forum ill have a deeks at it. theres deffo a market for heavy ass dub thats just being catered to by a minority of peeps


They have some fucking LARGE tracks man, get amongst! I reckon it's a good hobby to have just on the side, sit down fire one up and have a mess around, nothing more than that... just on the casual! I'm guessin you don't really head along to gigs and shit then?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2009)

hahahah im from newcastle man we just dont have the scene up here the kids are into soppy haircut tunes and the dubstep you do get is generally on nights where they play mostly DnB 

we do have a bitchin gabba scene tho


----------



## Sedition (Aug 4, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah im from newcastle man we just dont have the scene up here the kids are into soppy haircut tunes and the dubstep you do get is generally on nights where they play mostly DnB
> 
> we do have a bitchin gabba scene tho


New Castle? As in New Castle in England? Surprising to hear there is no scene for it there.. how far away is New Castle from the likes of Bristol, Croydon, Brighton etc? Fucking scene kids... I wish immense pain upon them all! 
What's gabba? Remember I'm a Kiwi bro, I don't understand your lingo!


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Aug 4, 2009)

ive just recently(8-10 months) gotten into dubstep. im a househead from WAAAAY back but i certainly dig me some dubsep it seems.


----------



## Sedition (Aug 4, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> ive just recently(8-10 months) gotten into dubstep. im a househead from WAAAAY back but i certainly dig me some dubsep it seems.


Safe. I'm a huge house fan aswell, anything electro I can usually dig on... I've been a dubstep fan for a couple of years now, but only a year ago did I start going to gigs... that's when you really start getting in to it. Nothing like feeling that DEEP sub-bass pressure rip through ya when your on the effects of "something nice"  Dubstep = bliss. Live dubstep with 1000 other people... unexplainable.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2009)

yeah newcastle as in north england we have hard dance music nights and soppy scene kid nights are the mainstream fare which i just aint got the heart nor the harircut for hahah

gabba is well ahahah well it has its roots in metal but is now unrecognisable as metal its more like hardcore techno noise

couple of gabba tracks
old
[youtube]Tjw5540I18g&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]
new
[youtube]Puar0Kd_Ra0&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]

also quite enjoyable after certain stimulants quite earbleeding otherwise


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Aug 4, 2009)

Sedition said:


> Safe. I'm a huge house fan aswell, anything electro I can usually dig on... I've been a dubstep fan for a couple of years now, but only a year ago did I start going to gigs... that's when you really start getting in to it. Nothing like feeling that DEEP sub-bass pressure rip through ya when your on the effects of "something nice"  Dubstep = bliss. Live dubstep with 1000 other people... unexplainable.


im afraid i might be out of luck with that. im from chicago and right now our EDM scene is a fucking joke. ive been raving for a decade and when i go to the parties now all i see is 16yr old kids fucked up out of thier minds and all the promoters will book is crappy local dj's who spin for free.

ive been flying to LA for good music lately.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Aug 4, 2009)

i absolutely hate any genre with, 'hard', 'dark', or 'core' in the name. all of them.


----------



## Sedition (Aug 4, 2009)

Ahhh yeah I knew the Brits always loved their hard dance.. I got an essential mix from the Hard Dance Awards where Showtek and Kid Kaos both won awards and played sets... not too bad but I find hardstyle to be particularly repetitive and I would never go to a hardstyle rave...ever. This Gabba is... well... almost unbearable. The first track isn't too bad, not hard to see how it seems to have deterriorated substantially.. I could only listen to 7 seconds or so of that second track. Dubstep/DnB win 

EDIT: Slikwill13, I agree almost entirely apart from Darkstep which can sometimes be good...


----------



## Sedition (Aug 4, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> im afraid i might be out of luck with that. im from chicago and right now our EDM scene is a fucking joke. ive been raving for a decade and when i go to the parties now all i see is 16yr old kids fucked up out of thier minds and all the promoters will book is crappy local dj's who spin for free.
> 
> ive been flying to LA for good music lately.


Get to Detroit. Now. Right fucking now!


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Aug 4, 2009)

Sedition said:


> Get to Detroit. Now. Right fucking now!


ive been meaning to. i dont get out too often because i raise my daughter by myself and its hard to get away.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2009)

Sedition said:


> Ahhh yeah I knew the Brits always loved their hard dance.. I got an essential mix from the Hard Dance Awards where Showtek and Kid Kaos both won awards and played sets... not too bad but I find hardstyle to be particularly repetitive and I would never go to a hardstyle rave...ever. This Gabba is... well... almost unbearable. The first track isn't too bad, not hard to see how it seems to have deterriorated substantially.. I could only listen to 7 seconds or so of that second track. Dubstep/DnB win
> 
> EDIT: Slikwill13, I agree almost entirely apart from Darkstep which can sometimes be good...



yeah it unfortunately the love of the charver that fuels the scene of hardcore in this country its mostly shite to be fair. dubstep and DnB are far superior to hardcore n qdance or whatever the dutch call it.... more kids are getting into dubstep cos grime as the kids be callin it is on the up, its kinda like new style hip hop mixed with a bit of dub. kids...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2009)

chatter chatter not enough dub

[youtube]4XkHzFIWqEc&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2009)

[youtube]ha6pdeOUin8&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]


----------



## mr west (Aug 4, 2009)

[youtube]/v/Vr21MblV0Bw&hl=en&fs=1&"></[/youtube]


----------



## BOOM WHOMP (Aug 4, 2009)

Dubstep is greatness. I love all the grimy beats like bassnectar, heavyweight dub champion, random rab, pretty lights, nosaj thing and bass science. WHOOOOMP!


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Aug 4, 2009)

pretty lights gets kinda duby at times, but i wouldnt really consider it dubstep.


----------



## Sedition (Aug 4, 2009)

BOOM WHOMP said:


> Dubstep is greatness. I love all the grimy beats like bassnectar, heavyweight dub champion, random rab, pretty lights, nosaj thing and bass science. WHOOOOMP!


 I wouldn't say Bassnectar is Dubstep, I'd say it's more like Breakbeat..which is good aswell


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Aug 4, 2009)

Sedition said:


> I wouldn't say Bassnectar is Dubstep, I'd say it's more like Breakbeat..which is good aswell


agreed.tencharacters


----------



## Sedition (Aug 4, 2009)

More dubs?

[youtube]fwwvBmGveeY&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]
Stop, drop!

[youtube]vOQRLSd9CS8&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]

Tune really is something else... DEEP


----------



## mr west (Aug 9, 2009)

[youtube]/v/HNQTr3YyipI&hl=en&fs=1&"></[/youtube]
I playing this at 7.30 am on a sunday with my girlfriennd asleep in the next room lol


----------



## cbtwohundread (Aug 10, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLi0vvIJd_k&feature=related
theres a selection for the i,.,.,COMING FROM THE JUNGLR,THE KING I OF DUB,LIGHTING FROM MY TONGUE, FIRE FROM I SPLIF


----------



## mglanfield (Aug 10, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oes2c3i0Ddw


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Aug 10, 2009)

cbtwohundread said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLi0vvIJd_k&feature=related
> theres a selection for the i,.,.,COMING FROM THE JUNGLR,THE KING I OF DUB,LIGHTING FROM MY TONGUE, FIRE FROM I SPLIF


did you go to King of the Jungle saturday? i was out of town so i had to miss it.


----------



## cbtwohundread (Aug 10, 2009)

naw i cant enjoy iself at concerts because they wont serve i be3r ill be 21 on the 13th then im going to c lee scratch perry,but heres another dub from iman to make ya rub
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbQX0QmngYg&feature=related
make ya want 2 move ya musical fe3t so dont be discre3t,she bend her back touch her fe3t,me say shut'cha mouth gal its only ten fe3t,lol i love rhyming


----------



## SnowWhite (Aug 11, 2009)

Dubstep....oh yes!! Here's a few of my favs to add........

This one is a little fuckin' gem!! Filthy bass....bit of DnB breaks.

[youtube]gkChXmC-IZ4[/youtube]

Beautiful production from the chase and status camp!

[youtube]MzRaYFCZpPo[/youtube]

Awseome dubstep remix of a CLASSIC dance track

[youtube]fQlpKCmTMoc[/youtube]

Dubstep breaking through to the main stream! But you gotta love this track though!!

[youtube]Mq5GdutCRo8[/youtube]


----------



## NotoriiouzZ (Aug 13, 2009)

dub is soooooooooooo fuckin unreaaaal ! 
i loooove pummmpin it in my buddys car with serrioussss subs


----------



## GratefulDance (Aug 15, 2009)

I'd say more like nu-breaks/dubstep fusion.

Bassnectar was sick this year at shambalah!


----------



## cbtwohundread (Aug 15, 2009)

dubstep?ive be3n posting dubs.,.,well theyre myust be ro0m 4 the originator,.,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDzPTsFFf-w


----------



## tealeafdancer (Aug 20, 2009)

areet? dubstep is indeed fucking awesome, must be heard on a system (irration steppas in leeds = win), caspa n rusko aint all that though, for me its all about the mala-ish rollers but its all good as long as there's vibes in the dance. anyone been to dmz bday bashes? that shit is crazy! got a lil blog goin with electronica / dubstep if ur interested: http://eyes-down.blogspot.com


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 25, 2009)

am off to the isle of white festival next month n noticed rusky n caspa are playing!!!


----------



## hitch420 (Aug 26, 2009)

Sedition said:


> I'd expect RIU to have a fairly devoted following, or at least I'm hoping so!
> Been a big fan of the dubb vibes for ages now, nothing beats the deep, grimey basslines or, conversely, the chilled, haunting vibes from the likes of Burial.
> Imo there's no gigs better than a dubstep gig, such an amazing sense of unity amongst all the heads, good company makes for good times!
> Anyone else?
> Big up! Bless.


Yeah Mannn 
If ya want a good source for heavy tunes check this shit out


----------



## BaySmoke408 (Sep 22, 2009)

im going to the Nocturnal Festival this saturday down in San Bernadino...Skream rusko and Benga will all be there im soooo fucking stoked!!! couple thousand people gettin stupid to some heavy dub! oh man its gonna be insane

along with Ferry corsten, paul oakenfold, laidback luke, bart b more, rank1, and many more mindblowing DJs!! ahhh


----------



## Dubstepn (Sep 22, 2009)

Benga - 26 Basslines
\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4D-hCO8Y2k
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 23, 2009)

this has been bending my nut lately this kids so talented.

[youtube]h6tKCnAD_fU&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]

if you aint seen this check it 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgVV8i9iAfE 

the mitchells bit cracked me up


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Sep 23, 2009)

BaySmoke408 said:


> im going to the Nocturnal Festival this saturday down in San Bernadino...Skream rusko and Benga will all be there im soooo fucking stoked!!! couple thousand people gettin stupid to some heavy dub! oh man its gonna be insane
> 
> along with Ferry corsten, paul oakenfold, laidback luke, bart b more, rank1, and many more mindblowing DJs!! ahhh


jealousy is the word of the day.

i went to EDC this year for my first trip to cali and it was amazing!! but dont expect much from paul, he fucking trainwrecked 3 blends at EDC. i booed him and promptly left the stage. the man gets paid over 100K for a hour and a half set and he cant get it right! bullshit!

caspa is playing in chicago this thursday, i might have to go.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 23, 2009)

100K = big drug habit....


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Sep 23, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 100K = big drug habit....


i dont give a damn what he does on his own time, but when 100,000 people pay $100 a ticket you better be on fucking point.

and i doubt he has any kind of serious drug problem being as successful as he is. 

and for the record, oakenfold being on the bill had NOTHING to do with me buying the tickets. im not a fan, i just respect his success.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 23, 2009)

wow dude you need a big

yeah id be pissed too its not very professional. i saw dj yoda last weekend and too many dj's n wasnt impreesed by either tho ive seen both before and been blown away.

dj's have off days but yes they should be on top of their game for the sums they get paid.

who was the highlight of the show???


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Sep 23, 2009)

its a tough one. that was a 2 day event with all top notch talent, best party ive ever been to in 12 yrs at it.

i ruined my legs dancing to pretty lights, james zambiela was amazing, kaskade(yeah, i know...)played rediculous techno the second half of his set, computer club was great, i watched benny benassi make 100,000 people scream the work 'love' midset while tripping nutz....the whole weekend was the definiion of epic.

there was only 2 dissapointments....the okeyfolder incident and daedelus' laptop crashed mid-set.


----------



## The Wookie (Sep 23, 2009)

HAHA this song is my ringtone


Don Gin and Ton said:


> [youtube]h0CyIcORMyo&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]
> 
> makes me larf


----------



## The Wookie (Sep 23, 2009)

Hell ya baysmoke. Nocturnal is going to be INSANE!!!! I am sooooo stoked. I started a thread for ppl going to nocturnal u might want to check.
I love gettin irie and listin to sum Dubstep. You guys like DnB at all or r u guys just into dubstep?


BaySmoke408 said:


> im going to the Nocturnal Festival this saturday down in San Bernadino...Skream rusko and Benga will all be there im soooo fucking stoked!!! couple thousand people gettin stupid to some heavy dub! oh man its gonna be insane
> 
> along with Ferry corsten, paul oakenfold, laidback luke, bart b more, rank1, and many more mindblowing DJs!! ahhh


----------



## tebor (Sep 23, 2009)

Dubstep is great.
although i'm a recent convert.

digging this one right now
[youtube]jEG29VEfBl4[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 24, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> its a tough one. that was a 2 day event with all top notch talent, best party ive ever been to in 12 yrs at it.
> 
> i ruined my legs dancing to pretty lights, james zambiela was amazing, kaskade(yeah, i know...)played rediculous techno the second half of his set, computer club was great, i watched benny benassi make 100,000 people scream the work 'love' midset while tripping nutz....the whole weekend was the definiion of epic.
> 
> there was only 2 dissapointments....the okeyfolder incident and daedelus' laptop crashed mid-set.


sounds frickin sweet man we dont have 2 day raves in the country we have festivals but its not the same by a long shot. 

i love a bit of hard techno am hoping to see carl cox before the years out but it means a hell of a journey for just a night out haha woulnt be the first time tho... 

laptop crashing is pretty weak  i went to see dj shitmat about a year n a half back n after 10 minutes he blew the speakers in the venue n that was that. that 10 minutes was great tho hahaha


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Sep 24, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> laptop crashing is pretty weak  i went to see dj shitmat about a year n a half back n after 10 minutes he blew the speakers in the venue n that was that. that 10 minutes was great tho hahaha


good, im not the only one. tons of people i tell that one to are like, 'well how could he help it?'. the answer is plenty of ways.

speaker and sound issues are the promoters fault IMO. when set up properly the DJ shouldnt be able to blow speakers, that power should rest with the sound tech.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 24, 2009)

yeah too true to be honest im a bit sketchy on the whole laptop as an instrument thing anyway. shit its like youtube DJing for me. 

but then again what do i know im building a diddley bow hahaha


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Sep 24, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah too true to be honest im a bit sketchy on the whole laptop as an instrument thing anyway. shit its like youtube DJing for me.
> 
> but then again what do i know im building a diddley bow hahaha


 
i agree to a point. in this day and age its nearly impossible to get everything you want to spin on vinyl so integrating a laptop and serrato's soft/hardware into your one man show is almost necessary. but to rely entirely on a single piece of fragile equipment for your entire set is just pure folly IMO.

a didley bow? whats this?

i play one helluva kazoo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 24, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s98WwTgCSKU

its the cheapest guitar you can make 1 string, plank of wood n a bottle couple of strings n your good to go. its an awesome blues instrument. ghetto to the max

i take the point about needing to integrate cd decks etc n samplers but to rely on it is as you say complete folly


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Sep 24, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s98WwTgCSKU
> 
> its the cheapest guitar you can make 1 string, plank of wood n a bottle couple of strings n your good to go. its an awesome blues instrument. ghetto to the max
> 
> i take the point about needing to integrate cd decks etc n samplers but to rely on it is as you say complete folly


that vid was dope! that the kid looked about 14 made it even better.

i dont DJ, but i do consider myself knowledgable on the art and if you cant spin vinyl your not a real DJ IMO. you might make great music, it might even take some talent, but a Disc Jockey you are not.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 24, 2009)

true dat man true dat.

yeah the kids got a talent! i saw the diddley bow n was like i have to make myself one.

anyway enough jackin...

[youtube]hr_6_P2LQzk&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Sep 24, 2009)

that was great. it was everything you could ever need in dubstep....at first i felt like i was at the circus, then in some sort of peril, then safe at the circus again!


so, would you like to play your flute?

[youtube]Y2InR288vCg[/youtube]


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 24, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> that vid was dope! that the kid looked about 14 made it even better.
> 
> i dont DJ, but i do consider myself knowledgable on the art and if you cant spin vinyl your not a real DJ IMO. you might make great music, it might even take some talent, but a Disc Jockey you are not.


These are the proper skills........

A true turntablist.....you can't do this with a laptop! LOL

[youtube]6myJJbMJ2dQ[/youtube]

Having said, I DJ with my laptop these days.....and I was a proper vinyl junkie till about 2 yearts ago....but I could never do that shit with my vinyl anyway. I don't have the skills. But I can blend and chop my beats up a treat. Dubstep is awesome to mix and chop up those basslines. 

Love it!


----------



## The Wookie (Sep 24, 2009)

that video is HARD!!! damn i wish i could do shit like that


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 25, 2009)

The Wookie said:


> that video is HARD!!! damn i wish i could do shit like that


sick! aint it!!?

Kentaro is da man.......

[youtube]QO2TOX-hcj4[/youtube]


sorry.....getting off the dubstep theme here......lets bring that back with a classic.....

[youtube]rNStVlJWy88[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2009)

kentaro be THE man 

[youtube]*adYrrbB9QQ4&hl=en&fs=1&"*[/youtube]

never has a man done so much with 2 hands and a few tiny pieces of toilet paper.........

its gets nuts at about 4:50

so embedding that wasnt working ?!?!? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adYrrbB9QQ4


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 25, 2009)

^^^ can't see the vid man....I probably seen it already tho..... I've watched all his stuff on utube pretty much!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2009)

*hey slik n snowy you seen the scratch documentary??
*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2009)

10000watts said:


> EXAMPLE - https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/246881-i-owe-mysticlown150-apology.html
> 
> -----------
> 
> ...



WTF DJ !? wrong place to post. but lets face it you must have broken a rule somewhere along the line? havin cancer is fucking horrible n i feel for you but it doesnt give you carte blanche to do what you like


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 25, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> WTF DJ !? wrong place to post. but lets face it you must have broken a rule somewhere along the line? havin cancer is fucking horrible n i feel for you but it doesnt give you carte blanche to do what you like


ignore him man....he's posted that shite everywhere! 

Scratch doc? Hit me up dude!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2009)

its really sweet

http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/3563989/Scratch.(Hip-hop.documentary)


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 25, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> its really sweet
> 
> http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/3563989/Scratch.(Hip-hop.documentary)


thanks man, I'll check it out when I get moment.


----------



## The Wookie (Sep 28, 2009)

Just went to Nocturnal festival and the Dubstep there was FUCKIN EPIC.Skream and Benga had such amazing sets. I was expecting a lil more from Rusko but his set still had me up and dancing the whole time. Skream opened with in for the kill and later played when i look at you. So dope! Benga opened with Filth and had a solid set. I was talking with a drum and bass dj (dirty deeds) and he as saying dubstep is taking over LA. He said DnB is on the decline and Dubstep was taking its place at alot of places. Ive been noticing too tho that alot of people are getting into dubstep right now in my area too. I cant get enough Dub. Im stuck on it


----------



## cali-high (Sep 28, 2009)

i love dubstep...i recently just started goin to the rave scene and i love it 

i found one of my many places 

peace


----------



## SnowWhite (Sep 29, 2009)

The Wookie said:


> Just went to Nocturnal festival and the Dubstep there was FUCKIN EPIC.Skream and Benga had such amazing sets. I was expecting a lil more from Rusko but his set still had me up and dancing the whole time. Skream opened with in for the kill and later played when i look at you. So dope! Benga opened with Filth and had a solid set. I was talking with a drum and bass dj (dirty deeds) and he as saying dubstep is taking over LA. He said DnB is on the decline and Dubstep was taking its place at alot of places. Ive been noticing too tho that alot of people are getting into dubstep right now in my area too. I cant get enough Dub. Im stuck on it


A lot of D&B producers release dubstep tunes these days too, so you can see the crossover. Ed Solo and chase and status are the first two that come to mind. Chase and status make the sickest dubstep. Eastern Jam just blows my fuckin' mind. What a TUNE. I much prefer their dubstep to DnB.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Sep 29, 2009)

i dont care for much modern DnB. shit was waaaaay better in the mid 90's.


----------



## cali-high (Sep 29, 2009)

I went to Psybiotek has any1 heard of that festival? its by quency it was alot of fun 

peace
cali

RIP Opium Grower u will be missed


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Sep 29, 2009)

cali-high said:


> I went to Psybiotek has any1 heard of that festival? its by quency it was alot of fun
> 
> peace
> cali
> ...


wheres quency?

what happened to OG? did he get the 'ban hammer'?

ps-i giggle to myself everytime FDD uses the term, 'ban hammer' i picture a Thor-garbed FDD wielding a giant hammer.


----------



## cali-high (Sep 29, 2009)

Quency up in northern cali on the way atleast....

Opium Grower Passed away due to Brain Cancer he was a member of the community so thats why i posted a RIP with my post it made me sad reading his last post 


nice to see you again sik will...i havent been online, i been kinda busy but i back on now...and i just got to say it...im getting my reccomendation their sending it today im so happy...


peace
Cali


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Sep 29, 2009)

sorry to hear about Opium Grower, he will be missed. he contributed quite a bit here so his posts will live on. *i vote his poppy growing tut becomes a stickey.*

but certainly happy to hear about your card coming. good shit.

welcome back.


----------



## cali-high (Sep 29, 2009)

thanx 

yea hopefully i get an increased plant limit as i like to cook with my meds i let him know what and so hopefully he will put in some good words so i can grow more..


im happy to be back yay for wake n back haha

peace


----------



## steezy (Oct 2, 2009)

Im a fan of rusko, skream, reso, all good stuff, dubstep is the shit


----------



## DaveO (Oct 3, 2009)

I was(still am) big into the dnb over the last 10 years. Naturally I found the dubstep. Just been in love with the wobble in this song.

[youtube]_nuMHxdJZJA[/youtube]


----------



## DaveO (Oct 3, 2009)

right with you on the "hard" and "core" remark. I do love me some Spor though. Anybody from LiftedMusic, actually.


----------



## mr west (Oct 4, 2009)

DaveO said:


> I was(still am) big into the dnb over the last 10 years. Naturally I found the dubstep. Just been in love with the wobble in this song.
> 
> [youtube]_nuMHxdJZJA[/youtube]



yeah i second that lol
had to reload it a few times lol


----------



## DaveO (Oct 4, 2009)

mr west said:


> yeah i second that lol
> had to reload it a few times lol


[youtube]OU3B_uvGZw8[/youtube]

I can't get enough of this one_ enjoy!


----------



## DaveO (Oct 4, 2009)

[youtube]MZ0QrfzSHpw[/youtube]


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 5, 2009)

Eastern Jam is a SICK tune! Hottest dubstep tune of 2008 for me by a long way.

Ed Solo's Age of Dub is up there too!


----------



## DaveO (Oct 5, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> Eastern Jam is a SICK tune! Hottest dubstep tune of 2008 for me by a long way.
> 
> Ed Solo's Age of Dub is up there too!


Age Of Dub is a great tune as well. Feeling the likes of Joker as well.

[youtube]3iOp-C1hQ8k[/youtube]

Eastern Jam with Snoop Dogg Millionaire over it. So obnoxious.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 6, 2009)

DaveO said:


> Age Of Dub is a great tune as well. Feeling the likes of Joker as well.
> 
> [youtube]3iOp-C1hQ8k[/youtube]
> 
> Eastern Jam with Snoop Dogg Millionaire over it. So obnoxious.


 
that was aweful.

go to your room.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 6, 2009)

man i snapped my doggystyle album in half after i heard sensual seduction snoop is played the fuck out like smokin 3 week old roaches out the ashtray

ffs autotuning


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> *man i snapped my doggystyle album in half after i heard sensual seduction* snoop is played the fuck out like smokin 3 week old roaches out the ashtray
> 
> ffs autotuning


 
LMFAOtencharacters


----------



## cali-high (Oct 6, 2009)

haha totally true...

wat up sik...

the eastern jam is a trip hella clean tho


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 6, 2009)

whats up cali. bout to go tend the ladies, lights just turned on. you know how they need a few minutes to get thier faces on.


i know its kinda commercial, but the wubwubwubwub is infectious

[youtube]gLvo-zuOdQM[/youtube]


----------



## cali-high (Oct 6, 2009)

whats the name of this song?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MoAlWDVe2hw&feature=related

i was messing around on youtube and this song sounded clean...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 6, 2009)

hahhahah

[youtube]FYgCpKuO7gA&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 6, 2009)

[youtube]9k5Jw59cn5c&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]


----------



## Oskilatah (Oct 6, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3HqLLjhA28

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59wcfuWQYzs

o-e-o-e-o


enjoy, dubstep pwns.


----------



## cali-high (Oct 6, 2009)

some clean shit...


----------



## DaveO (Oct 6, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> that was aweful.
> 
> go to your room.


I know, just did that to keep it familiar for people who might now be in the know. It's great to know we're all past that here.

[youtube]xrTyal0Ispo[/youtube]

a shot at redemption?


----------



## DaveO (Oct 6, 2009)

[youtube]B6Oq-X5sk-Q[/youtube]

anybody remember Future Cut - Horns 2000? Photek - Age Of Empire? TRG - Horny (Reso remix). These horns get me every time.


----------



## DaveO (Oct 6, 2009)

[youtube]EmXzKIzyYBQ[/youtube]
never quite got over this one.


----------



## cali-high (Oct 6, 2009)

some trippy shit...not really my style tho


----------



## The Wookie (Oct 12, 2009)

I dont know how to embed the video but click this link. Its Swagga by Excision and Datsik. Straight ruthless filth
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6p5_cQIhCuk


----------



## DaveO (Oct 12, 2009)

The Wookie said:


> I dont know how to embed the video but click this link. Its Swagga by Excision and Datsik. Straight ruthless filth
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6p5_cQIhCuk


bracket youtube bracket code bracket slash youtube bracket


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 12, 2009)

[youtube]6p5_cQIhCuk&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]


----------



## Oskilatah (Oct 12, 2009)

damn ^ 
that shit fucking thumps


----------



## The Wookie (Oct 16, 2009)

[youtube]gX06THDf7vQ[/youtube]

this has been the newest track ive been stuck on for the last couple days


----------



## The Wookie (Oct 16, 2009)

has anybody heard the dire straits money for nothing remix by giant? i hella dig that track right now too. shit hits hard!


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 16, 2009)

The Wookie said:


> has anybody heard the dire straits money for nothing remix by giant? i hella dig that track right now too. shit hits hard!


post it up...im intrigued.

money for nuthin and chicks for free....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2009)

its hardly a remix really just the hook and a lot of wobz still pretty good tho!

[youtube]sBFib9TWa2o&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]

full version here: http://www.myspace.com/giantrus


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 16, 2009)

very nice. i think they used a bit more than just the hook, the wobz all go to the tune in one way or another.

thats always been one of my favorite 80's tunes....i love the music of the 80's!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2009)

yeah listening to it back your spot on they do. but seriously slik 80's music?!?!?!?!?!?!

WTF


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 16, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah listening to it back your spot on they do. but seriously slik 80's music?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> WTF


i doubt theres a single person that knows me that wouldnt be surprised at the diversity in my musical taste. i like just about everything save bubblegum pop and country music. i have opera, sinatra, NIN, 70's rock, reggae, all manner of electronic dance unless it has 'hard' 'core' or 'dark' in the genre name, mammas and the papas, disco, R&B, the list goes on and on....

i had a conversation the other day with a good buddy about the music in my head. i told him what song i had playing in my head and he mentioned that he didnt have anything running through his mind. i was shocked...i told him that there isnt a single minute of the day where there isnt a song in my head. i told him i wouldnt know what to do if i didnt have music in my head. fuck an i-pod, ive got a one-of-a-kind slik-pod


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2009)

you know im pretty much always singing something in my head. your never bored that way sometimes you sing to take you to a happier place n sometimes you sing the blues. 

a one of a kind slik pod that plays all your favourites on rotation man that's awesome!


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 16, 2009)

not always the favorites...ill admit some bullshit gets stuck on repeat from time to time. my software is kinda buggy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2009)

send error report?


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 16, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> send error report?


constantly....customer service blows around here...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2009)

the staff always look high huh?!


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 16, 2009)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> not always the favorites...ill admit some bullshit gets stuck on repeat from time to time. my software is kinda buggy


 
LOL......bullshit like this you mean......sorry in advance for this btw.....

[youtube]F_-9QFvhQWo[/youtube]

Don't ever use gocompare!


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 16, 2009)

to make up for the above......essential!

[youtube]EYvqg1cQeK4[/youtube]

further parts on youtube.


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 16, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> the staff always look high huh?!


Too funny, just like this...

[youtube]qfgmjcvUeGs[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2009)

nice one lads back on track...


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 16, 2009)

i was just reading some comments on youtube dubstep videos...now i greatly respect the UK for bringing us dubstep, but im sick to death of the constant cries of, "yanks dont know shit about dubstep" and other such comments. its almost like some of these guys think dubstep should be a private club. i love dubstep and want more....big deal if im from this side of the big water.

what do my UK friends think about this?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2009)

like any new genre folks will rush to tell you there oldskool been about since the dawn of wobble..... bunch of pretentious arses


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 16, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> like any new genre folks will rush to tell you there oldskool been about since the dawn of wobble..... bunch of pretentious arses


exactly...you dont see me running around telling househeads outside of chicago that they cant listen to or like chicagos genre of dance music because we had it first.

but i do give credit where credit is due, UK seems to be the birthplace of dubstep....props for that.


----------



## cali-high (Oct 16, 2009)

I will be listening to some dub step today on my adventure hahahaha....


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 16, 2009)

cali-high said:


> I will be listening to some dub step today on my adventure hahahaha....


i love dubstep tripping. enjoi.


----------



## cali-high (Oct 16, 2009)

haha forsure..ill be by the river dubstepn haha...

im getting hella songs as we speak...god bless the ipod haha...

a little benny benassi added also, i think its gonna be a great day..im thinking about taking my dog along for the addventure  

thanks for all ur advice slikwill 

also i will be posting my trip report when i get back 

peace
cali


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Oct 16, 2009)

be careful you dont lose your dog. you will be VERY easily distracted....oh look something shiny.....


----------



## cali-high (Oct 16, 2009)

haha for realz maybe i shouldnt take him then...it would just be nice ya kno...hes trained so idk i dont think i will have a problem


----------



## The Wookie (Oct 16, 2009)

hahahaha that tjernobyl child playing ping pong dance had me laughing for a minute haha


----------



## The Wookie (Oct 16, 2009)

[youtube]8qAZm7I8chs[/youtube] 

i think this song is pretty epic. Skeam spun it when i saw him at Nocturnal. i was stoked


----------

